# Plantation Shutters bit



## denis001 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm interested in making some plantation shutters for the home and can't seem to find a bit that will make the "clamshell-shaped" profile for the shutter blades in any of the usual ww catalogs. I'm thinking that they would be somewhere in the 2"x 1/2" size range, with a convex profile on each side. Does anyone by chance know if this bit (or something close to it exists?

Thanks in advance,

Denis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Denis

You may want to check the link out below..

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/3361-planatation-shutters.html


http://pricecutter.com/product.asp?pn=P14-3552&bhcd2=1212385285

I think the bit you will need is " M " if I recall that right.

=================


----------



## fewlinafeni (Dec 8, 2014)

Making shutters is too difficult work.But you can easily get shutters in any size ,any color or any design by shipping.Recently i have bought two shutters from a shutters plantation company.Really these are so strong and nice to look at.I suggest to buy shutters from outside than make.Trust me easily you can get them as your choice.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

How about this... Shutter Louver Router Bits | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware

Other suppliers carry same or similar profiles...search "shutter router bit"

Nick


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nickp said:


> How about this... Shutter Louver Router Bits | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware
> 
> Other suppliers carry same or similar profiles...search "shutter router bit"
> 
> Nick


+1 What Nick said. I believe that Rockler sells a Whiteside bit for this.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Uh...the question was more than 6 years old and dredged up by a weird comment that we should just buy shutters. But--it's a great reminder of the contributions of Bob (bobj3), he was a great teacher.

earl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> But--it's a great reminder of the contributions of Bob (bobj3), he was a great teacher.


+1.

Actually, when I saw the post title, I thought I would have to go back and find BJ's post...


----------

